# Kein Dialer mehr bei Mars Österreich



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2008)

http://www.extradienst.at/jaos/page/main_heute.tmpl?article_id=23683&offset=0

Quelle: googlenews Stichwort Dialer


----------



## Siggi-51 (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Kein Dialer mehr bei Mars Österreich*

Jetzt dialt er bei Mars Deutschland - gibt ´ne neue Welle


----------

